# A Dandy day with some variety.



## zombiesniper (May 28, 2017)

Just Dandy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Mom on the nest with dad on guard duty. Dad had been thumping gulls this morning. Must have taken down a dozen or so while we were there.



Nesting by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




The warning by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Not so fast by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Mom and little ones by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Cormorant by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Cormorant lunch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Baltimore oriole by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Feeding time by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Bobolink by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Sparrow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (May 28, 2017)

Some great stuff there Trevor!


----------



## Havana (May 28, 2017)

A very nice varied set.


----------



## Peeb (May 28, 2017)

Another really fantastic set!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 28, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Some great stuff there Trevor!





Havana said:


> A very nice varied set.





Peeb said:


> Another really fantastic set!


Thank you


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 28, 2017)

Awesome set. I like the Swan dad and gulls much. Eyes of a Cormorant look like nice jewels, don't they?


----------



## Peeb (May 28, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Awesome set. I like the Swan dad and gulls much. Eyes of a Cormorant look like nice jewels, don't they?


Some birds just know how to bring the bling!!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 28, 2017)

Thank you and very funny Peeb.


----------



## smoke665 (May 28, 2017)

Nice set. However after seeing the ducks in #5 I can't get my granddaughters new favorite nursery rhyme - "5 little ducks went out one day", out of my head!!!!!!!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 28, 2017)

Thank you.
Sorry for getting you songjacked.
Maybe this will help.
From this evening.



Fox kits by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## HavToNo (May 28, 2017)

Wonderful series.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 28, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## goooner (May 29, 2017)

Great set and variety.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 29, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 29, 2017)

nice set, love the starling feeding the baby


----------



## zombiesniper (May 29, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 29, 2017)

Nice set. You live in a wildlife photographer's Paradise.


----------



## Peeb (May 29, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice set. You live in a wildlife photographer's Paradise.


Many of us have nice wildlife photo opportunities nearby or accessible- what distinguishes Zombie and Z-Jr (besides a great eye, great technique, and great field craft) is that they are willing to get up off the couch, set down the laptop computer and actually go shoot!    You get a lot of pics of birds in the yard from me because I'm too lazy to go capture the fabulous nature images just a few short miles away.

Kudos to ZombieSniper and Jr. for  going out on a regular basis and exploiting what nature has provided is a skillful manner, and sharing with us!  They are a blessing to us all.


----------



## Gary A. (May 29, 2017)

I enjoyed the set ... but, (the big but), I was a bit disappointed because most of the images are a step under my expectations from your normal postings.  I think the feeding stuff was very nice, but the rest ... meh ... below what you normally capture. For other photogs, those would have been good ... but for you ...


----------



## zombiesniper (May 29, 2017)

Thank you for the accolades........and the push to not slack off on quality.


----------



## baturn (May 30, 2017)

Great set! Especially the 1st cormorant.


----------

